# How To Get Certified To Remove Hazards In California?



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone know the process on how to get licensed in California to remove hazardous waste? I'm been doing research for awhile but keep getting the run around


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

You will need to aquire a Hazmat License, A CDOT Number for transporting.
They are very strict in CA about that.
FNMA has their own contract with a hazmat company is the information that I have been supplied.
I know that when we cross the border we have to leave anything...tires, paints and other liquids...including unidentifable liquids and refers and freezers, air condition units with condnsors...TV's and monitoes are classfified as E-Waste...

I would contact the cuounty treasurer where you get your business license...they should be able to tell you


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

It's funny because every fnma property I've done and left the chemicals behind there they still sits months later


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Freddie said:


> It's funny because every fnma property I've done and left the chemicals behind there they still sits months later


 
I wouldn't dount it...I try not to cross the border...too many regulations over there...sems like new ones every day...
I honestly do not knw how you guys over ther make the fees work with all the permits and licensing you have to have...
Unless of course, you get better fees than everyone else because of that...


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I was thinking about getting into the hazardous removal side because the profit margin is 50%. It's straight up $10 a gallon to remove and it cost $5 to dispose of not including gas driving around but I guess it all depends on the startup cost with that license. And I heard there is different levels to where you could cover maybe only household stuff and not refinery toxic waste and the like


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Freddie said:


> I was thinking about getting into the hazardous removal side because the profit margin is 50%. It's straight up $10 a gallon to remove and it cost $5 to dispose of not including gas driving around but I guess it all depends on the startup cost with that license. And I heard there is different levels to where you could cover maybe only household stuff and not refinery toxic waste and the like


 with transportation costs here it is running me about the same...the tires are ahet kill me. Becaus of the size can only transport so many...
Fortunately I have an arrangement with a shop and I go remove that ones on rims and scrap them unless we come up with a set then we can get 30-40 bucks...We have a 44 yard dumpster for locks & boxes and rems...we break everything done to help offset costs...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> with transportation costs here it is running me about the same...the tires are ahet kill me. Becaus of the size can only transport so many...
> Fortunately I have an arrangement with a shop and I go remove that ones on rims and scrap them unless we come up with a set then we can get 30-40 bucks...We have a 44 yard dumpster for locks & boxes and rems...we break everything done to help offset costs...


 
In Kentucky you are supposed to have a solid waste license and run DOT numbers if your truck and trailer gross weight is over 10,000 ibs. but still a lot FNG`s out there not running numbers. But I do think in the next few years DOT will be cracking down up them to collect fees!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

DOT is no Joke over here as well


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> DOT is no Joke over here as well


 
ya they`ll break it off in you!:thumbup:


----------



## EnviroServCA.com (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello All,

So glad I ran into this post. Speaking from experience: starting a hazardous waste transportation company in California is... a pain in the a$$. My company is fully permitted, licensed, and insured, but I've paid more into these papers and disposal (@Freddie), than I've made. Even if you attain the general permits, OSHA, DOT, DTSC, EPA, CHP, BOE, FMCSA, among many other agencies will looking at you with a microscope.

After gas, disposal costs, and payroll, I'm lucky if I break even. Workers Comp. if filed legally, on a hazardous materials handling/transporting employee can exceed 25% of his pay.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

EnviroServCA.com said:


> Hello All,
> 
> So glad I ran into this post. Speaking from experience: starting a hazardous waste transportation company in California is... a pain in the a$$. My company is fully permitted, licensed, and insured, but I've paid more into these papers and disposal (@Freddie), than I've made. Even if you attain the general permits, OSHA, DOT, DTSC, EPA, CHP, BOE, FMCSA, among many other agencies will looking at you with a microscope.
> 
> After gas, disposal costs, and payroll, I'm lucky if I break even. Workers Comp. if filed legally, on a hazardous materials handling/transporting employee can exceed 25% of his pay.


So you basically don't want any competition huh? Hahahah


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Talking about the DOT: Tuesday I was in a Huge restoration companies headquarters in greater KC meeting with the owner and he had 2 box trucks impounded Monday when they crossed the border into Pennsylvania from another Eastern State since they had no DOT #'s but were under 10,000 limit...

He was fuming. $25,000 ransom.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Talking about the DOT: Tuesday I was in a Huge restoration companies headquarters in greater KC meeting with the owner and he had 2 box trucks impounded Monday when they crossed the border into Pennsylvania from another Eastern State since they had no DOT #'s but were under 10,000 limit...
> 
> He was fuming. $25,000 ransom.




I'd be fighting that one. PA is one of the WORST for thievery. They don't follow FMCSA but make up their own rules as the go. Ask 10 different DOT officers the same question and get 10 different answers!..................


----------



## EnviroServCA.com (Dec 3, 2012)

Freddie said:


> So you basically don't want any competition huh? Hahahah


lol, it's a free market out there. Just trying to give you a heads up, and save you from some stress. The regulations surrounding hazardous waste removal and transport are quite strict. The paperwork alone is a hassle; you have to keep these documents on file for 3+ years.

If done correctly, wastes are separated into over 20 different categories before transport can even commence. Specific containers have to be used, everything must be secured down and not move while in transport. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

One of the most expensive transportation of a hazmat was Mercury. A Cyprexx vendor royally screwed up when trying to wz an old boiler system. The hazmat crew drove 3 hrs there with a huge lead vault thing and the container was sealed inside (like a scyfi movie).


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I'd be fighting that one. PA is one of the WORST for thievery. They don't follow FMCSA but make up their own rules as the go. Ask 10 different DOT officers the same question and get 10 different answers!..................





That aint just PA, they are all that way.


Ask Porkchop 10 different questions on 10 different days and he'll give you 100 different answers.


----------

